# When are you ready to take the exam?



## Mzcr (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm scheduled to take the NREMT-B exam and not sure what to expect or if I am prepared enough.

I've reread the chapters in the Brady book, taken the Pearson/Prentice Hall tests on line after each chapter, and the do the tests for each module in the separate Brady review book. I'm averaging low 90s on the tests but feel like I'm at the point where I'm not learning anymore..the questions I miss are either lack of reading the question correctly on my part, or ones that are a bit confusing. 

I don't want to waste my time or money taking the test if I'm likely to fail. But I don't know what kind of competency I should have on practice tests before I take the real thing. 

Help? 

Thanks.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Jun 2, 2009)

*re*

Based on your statements i would say your as ready as your ever going to be.  The NREMT is nothing close to a straight forward test, so the sooner you take it the better


----------



## Mzcr (Jun 2, 2009)

I just took a different practice exam and got an 83%..I'm going backwards. I'm afraid I'm memorizing the answers on the quiz and don't have a good enough handle on concepts. But the problems seem to be in only a few areas, so I'll cover those again.


----------



## daughertyemta (Jun 2, 2009)

I don't think you ever really know for sure your ready to take it.  Im getting ready to take the paramedic exam and I am getting to the point where I just don't know what to study anymore.  If you have passed your class and study all you can thats all you can do.  Good luck and keep us posted.  make sure you don't study the day of the test and just think of it as just a test.  Not an important test...just a test.  Because you never know what questions you are going to get. Its hit and miss.  Like I said good luck and let us know


----------



## jfz6 (Jun 3, 2009)

Good idea- just a test...just a test....just a test...


----------



## Mzcr (Jun 4, 2009)

Took it. Stopped at about 69 questions. It didn't go very well.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 4, 2009)

Generally, with it stopping that low, you either aced it, or you got pretty close to every single question wrong.


----------



## Mzcr (Jun 4, 2009)

Yeah, I don't think so. 

The only question I even remember was about the Glasgow Coma Scale and I'm not even sure which answer I put..there were two of them close together and I guessed. 

And one on Preclampia/Eclampsia that I'm sure I got wrong.


----------



## Mzcr (Jun 5, 2009)

Guess I was ready.


----------

